# Yay! He has eyes



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, after Bailey's bath this morning I tried Dale's tip for the top knot in short hair (at least I think it was Dale). Of course doing this on my boys is like harnessing the wind but, such as it is, my baby does have eyes . . . and this is the first time since he was a puppy and before his hair covered his eyes, I saw my baby's whole face. Tell me who he looks like. And, BTW, I fell in love all over again. I think he's soooo cute. Of course I could be the tiniest bit prejudiced. 

And I know it's the wrong place, but I'll include photos of the others two so they're not overlooked. Milo's topknot lasted about five minutes before I found the scrunchie in Bailey's mouth, about to be a snack. Got it, soaked, and put it back. uke:

Here are the kids.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Adorable pictures. Isn't it amazing when you can gaze into their eyes? There is so much emotion there.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!! I'm going to try to do Abby's today. I had my husband bring me all the doggie hair stuff in the bed as I am laid-up for six weeks after foot surgery. It will be a challenge since she usually runs when she see's it coming and now I can't go after her


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband swears he connects to them way more when their hair is out of their face hence Dashie is always the lil black maltese  Dora doesnt have enough head hair left so you can always see her eyes too!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are both so precious! I love seeing their eyes, and I think Gucci likes her hair up too, she always comes to me when I tell her its "time to do her hair". lol I think they LIKE to see the world more clearly.

K.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG, sooo cute! Milo looks a lot like Vinny.
Carole


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

That first picture is pricesless. I LOVEEEEEEEE topknots too! kona's always some out, he rubs his head all over the furniture and carpet until it comes out  I agree though, you really can see their eyes and connect more.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute Geri! Both your boys are very handsome indeed!:thumb:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Geri,
They are adorable!!! I agree, I love to see their eyes. They are so expressive.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, they look wonderful. It's like getting a new dog. Now you can really see how lovingly they are looking at you!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They look great. I think you should frame those shots


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaaawww...I just wanna kiss that precious nose. They all look great. What gorgeous eyes Bailey has!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

adorable!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love to see the eyes...Geri, your boys are just adorable! How lucky you are!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh and what cute eyes they both have!!!! it's a good look for Milo and Bailey!!1


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

oooh.... so sweet! You did a great job on the topknots. I just CAN'T do a decent one.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> oooh.... so sweet! You did a great job on the topknots. I just CAN'T do a decent one.


I don't have a single clue what I'm doing. ound: and with wiggling dogs who'd prefer to be anywhere else, doing anything else, well you get the idea. Hopefully with practice it will get better. One thing I do like though is the scunci bands I used. It says they won't pull out, tangle or damage hair. So far, so good.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Geri, you did great. I love, love, love seeing those boys with such a sweet face. They both look adorable, but the shot of Milo is made for a frame. Just keep laying them on your stomach with their head at your boobs...and they will get use to it in no time. They really do look soooo cute !!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, the are so cute. I love Milo in a topknot. Shelby's hair has been growing out but she didn't like the topknot this time around. She'll get used to it.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

They look so adorable. I'm sorry that I trimmed Gitter's hair that fell into his eyes. I think I'll grow it out and see how a top knot looks on him.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww how cute!! I love their expressive eyes - I have been needing a smile today and thanks to your precious babies I have a big smile plastered on my face!! Thank you :grouphug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri they are both soooo adorable. I love when you can see their eyes, DH likes the mini sheep dog look.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think Guapo, currently known as the mop around here, needs to try out a top knot


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri, You are sooo lucky to have such cute, cute boys!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Geri, I didn't realize what a beautiful dog that Bailey was turning into. Handsome little devil. And everyone else looks great too. Yes, those topknots are amazing. Especially how fast they disappear. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hate to break it to you, Geri, but those babies aren't at all adorable and cute. Nope. No sense in keeping them any longer since I'm sure it hurts just to look at them. As a GOOD friend, I'll make the sacrifice and take them off your hands, 'k? You know. Because I'm such a good, caring, compassionate person. :suspicious: :biggrin1:

*OMG!!! They are GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! *Dang. I knew I couldn't keep it in any longer. I'm just in love with those two babies of yours! sigh............


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I never thought we would try the top knot...but after seeing these pics, I can't wait, lol! Your boys are so adorable!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it's a shame to cover up such beautiful eyes. Hence why my guys' hair is cut short.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Those are two crazy handsome guys!


----------

